# Options for boarding garage ceiling and walls?



## flanajb (21 Dec 2011)

Planning on insulating the walls and ceiling of my garage over the Christmas week and can't decide what would be the best material to use for boarding. Plasterboard is cheap, but is not very durable and will not doubt get bashed.

I was thinking shuttering ply, but that is going to work out costly. Any other options.

I did wonder whether I could just use hardboard on the ceiling?

Thanks


----------



## jasonB (21 Dec 2011)

I'd plasterboard the ceiling and ply the walls though MDF walls would be a bit cheaper. Hardboard can move a bit with humidity changes unles you get oil tempered.

J


----------



## Blister (21 Dec 2011)

I used Celotex boards and OSB sheets to do my workshop 

I did a thread about it what-s-blister-up-too-now-t34753.html?hilit=garage

also did a diy insulation on the steel up and over door 

the-problem-and-my-solution-i-hope-t46894.html?hilit=garage

hope this helps

:deer :ho2 :deer


----------



## StevieB (21 Dec 2011)

OSB rules! If you want loads then check out e-bay. It can be a pipper to paint nicely however, so if a good finish is high on your list of priorities then go for ply

Steve


----------



## Blister (21 Dec 2011)

> It can be a pipper to paint nicely however



I did mine with 

Primer

Undercoat

Top coat 

No problems and it was fast to do with a 6" roller 

:deer :ho2 :deer


----------



## Lowlife (21 Dec 2011)

18mm OSB is great, cheap, and strong enough that you can screw a shelf anywhere you want it. I covered mine with lining paper then emulsioned it, it's a good enough finish for a workshop.


----------



## flanajb (21 Dec 2011)

Cheers Chaps. Plasterboard ceiling and OSB walls. Sounds just the ticket.


----------



## kirkpoore1 (21 Dec 2011)

If you have room, paint (or at least prime) the OSB before you put it up. Since it's fairly rough, it can be hard to get some areas fully covered if you can't paint from several angles. I've found painting OSB to be frustrating unless I really lay the paint on thick, but it's still a lot better than leaving it bare.

Kirk


----------



## WoodMangler (21 Dec 2011)

You might want to consider increasing the fire-resistance before you paint - I gave mine a thorough coating of 'Flametect' before I painted (white emulsion).


----------

